# Deutsche Sprachdatei Photoshop 7.0



## funnytommy (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Hab leider nur den Photoshop 7.0 auf Englsich und benötige die Deutsche Sprachdatei!
Wäre cool wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könnte! (Bin schon am vezweifeln, so kompliziert wie das auf Englisch ist!)

Vielen Dank schon einmal jetzt


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Mai 2004)

Warum kaufst Du Dir die englische Version von Photoshop,
wenn Du der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig bist?


----------

